# My "Other" Family



## themacgregor (Jul 12, 2007)

Besides my rat, Molly (she won't be alone too much longer, hoping to get her some new friends... we'll see how she handles it though) I've got a whole tonm of other pets. They outnumber the people in my house at least 5-1, those odds are kind of scary 

Molly (shown with Mocha [deceased] for size comparison)
she's super tiny, but not a dwarf









Germaine the Chameloen (f)









A whole load of Leopard Geckos (my Brother breeds them)
-Sirus (m)
-Midnight (f)
-Sugar (f)
-Alya (f)
- & 6 more un-named
+ babies everywhere!!!









My Mum's cat, Sir Peppington Augustus Bartholomew Ceaser Dimitri........ (you get the idea, we call him Peppy, & he is now HUGE, don't let the kitten pic fool you)


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

I love the chameleon picture and that kitten is so cute!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

The chameleon photo is excellent.


----------

